# The Kestrel Strikes



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I thought this little guy was pretty cute...until i found out why i wasn't getting anything from my strawberry patch. I asked him nicely to please stop eating my strawberries, but he didn't understand...

This was my first prototype of the Kestrel design, the bands were TBG, 1.25" tapered to 1", with an active length of 6" i believe. the ammo was a clay ball about half to 5/8" diameter. I rolled up a bunch of these clay balls from air dry clay one day when the kids were playing with it. I really like them for plinking in the yard since i don't have to worry about ammo in the yard, these just dissolve. they are a little light but still knocked this guy out in an instant.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Wow nice shot! And great design too!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

you shot dale.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

awwww how adorable. he looks like he's excited to run off and tell all his buddies what a great shot you are. except... doh.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like an improvement of the GS 12. I like it ! That can probably be made in a TTF configuration also.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Treefork, you're right, it is an improvement to the GS-12, and i am currently working on a ttf version, here it is in progress, i'll post it when complete as well. thanks, Dan.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I too like that design! And a nice shot ... sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do ... you can't eat "cute".

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Hubby Chuck says his ma asked him to please reduce the chipmonk population, they were burrowing into a stone wall that was just flat river stones laid on top of the other with mud inbetween. Need ma say more to a lad with an SS?

Can we have a photo of this in your hand to get an idea of the actual grip? t'd be nice. Thanks in advance. This is almost the smallest SS I could imagine yet effective and NOT a PKS. A mini from Minnesota no less.

2nd question and I don't mean this as anything but just a question, how about hand hits? Can't tell I'm paranoid about 'em or anything can ya?

3rd question, what material did you use and my oh my it's carved nicely!!

That is a minimal design for sure, curious to say the least and obviously on target. I guess this is to SSs what 'minimus' means to bikinis. No I will not post my bikini nor me in it. Sorry guys! ;^? www.wickedweasel.com can give you an idea however.

By the way, since you like biodegradable clay ammo (good idea) check my FDA dough ball formula/pics on my gallery titled such.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Susi, it's not as small as it looks, it is 4 inches across the top with 2.25" between the forks, it just doesn't have a handle so it looks small. This design is really quite comfortable to hold and shoot and can handle hunting weight bands. I'll get a pic of me holding it.

I've never had a hand hit with this design.

this one is a basic multiplex, i've shown a few others in other materials.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/36917-the-kestrel-in-maple-die-board/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/32990-the-kestrel/


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Nice shooting Dan!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Great to hear from you Pop!

Susi, here are a couple pictures of how this is held, one from each side.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Nice clay ball wow


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

That laminated one is a beauty Gopher!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

here is the finished ttf Kestrel

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/37275-custom-ttf-kestrel/


----------



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice lookin chipmunk you could see what the strawberries were doing to him (getting him fat) 
slingshot shooter


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice shooting !

do you sell cattys ?


----------

